

The Real Cause of Addiction - yonibot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-of-addicti_b_6506936.html

======
thomasfl
In experiments happy rats is less likely to get addicted to heroin than
unhappy rats living alone in a small cage. If you are having problems with
addiction or self destructive behaviour, it might no be you that's the
problem, but the cage you live in. It also makes a cause for using Gross
Domestic Happiness as a tool for good government.

